# Shattered a stool today.



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

A good friend of mine and also a local business owner recently inherited a vacation home about two hours away from me. It sat empty for a while as his parents were very elderly when they passed. 

He has a long list of things to be fixed on the home and one was getting roots removed from the septic inlet line. 

I normally don't go more than 30 mins away but made an exception for him. Left early and we met at the home. Line was 4" clay, I ran camera up stream from the tank and it was loaded with roots. Went inside got my bearings on where the single bathroom was and went to work with the warthog. 

Guess I wasn't paying enough attention and bumped the bottom of the stool, SOB literally exploded. I haven't done that in years and felt like a total dumbass. 

I'm just glad it happened with him as he is the kind of guy who understands **** happens. Plumber is swapping it tomorrow with the bill coming to me. He protested and didn't want me paying for it but i insisted. Just glad no further damage was done. The rest of the line cleaned up like it was brand new.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Even if it is out of your scope of work, you should've just swapped it yourself being that the house belongs to your good friend. Would've saved some money on labor. Either way that does suck, sorry to hear it. I hate when mistakes happen.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I would not have swapped it even on my own home. Old place stool was bolted directly to the slab with no flange. Guy wants to fix the place up right isn't afraid to spend a dollar. Like I said he wanted to pay for the stool but I wouldn't let him. 

I don't mess with plumbing, I just make pipes clean. 400 bucks for a stool install or whatever the bill is worth it to me to get out of the area and back on home turf. Last thing I wanted was a plumber in that area to see me buying a stool in my Sewer cleaning van with no plumbing license listed on it. 

Even before finding this site I have always been very conscious of the fact that myself and my employees are NOT plumbers


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> I would not have swapped it even on my own home. Old place stool was bolted directly to the slab with no flange. Guy wants to fix the place up right isn't afraid to spend a dollar. Like I said he wanted to pay for the stool but I wouldn't let him.
> 
> I don't mess with plumbing, I just make pipes clean. 400 bucks for a stool install or whatever the bill is worth it to me to get out of the area and back on home turf. Last thing I wanted was a plumber in that area to see me buying a stool in my Sewer cleaning van with no plumbing license listed on it.
> 
> Even before finding this site I have always been very conscious of the fact that myself and my employees are NOT plumbers




I hope the hell you're not breaking any trap seals Mr. drain cleaner :furious:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Will open a clean out and will also remove any sized trap as long as it's threaded. About the closest thing to installs we might do is replace a clean out cap. Defiantly would not replaces stool.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

every flooring guy that i know pulls and resets toilets. same with all the drain cleaning guys.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Pulling and resetting is not this and as installing a new one in my book


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey unclog, I really applaud your passing on the toilet resetting. Shows you don't work outside your license and won't steal work from plumber but I gotta ask......what happens if toilet access is your only way into the pipes? Do you call your plumber to pull and reset the toilet?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I will pull and reset. Customer is informed if the flange is damaged or non existent I will not reset. Same with removal of a p-trap or clean out. Been doing it for years and sometimes even under the supervision of the plumber who subbed me in. I won't go to the store and buy a new stool for someone though.


----------

